

I'm attending MIT, Stanford & Harvard - Mojah
http://mattiasgeniar.be/2009/01/29/im-attending-mit-stanford-harvard/

======
denzil_correa
Coursera, Udacity, MITx trump MIT OCW and AcademicEarth. It's not difficult to
see why.

